

Ask HN:  What to do when some users want a feature back that was bad? - amichail

For example, the first release of my game DropZap had irritating high pitched laser sounds.<p>V1.1 has something more pleasant, but some users (don't know what percentage) actually liked the old sounds better.<p>What do you do in a case like this?<p>IMO, even making the old sounds an option is not a good idea because I think they are really irritating in comparison to the new ones for most people.
======
clawrencewenham
I think it's better to do what's right for the product, even if it means
annoying a minority of customers.

When it comes to features in apps in general, I've noticed that no matter how
bad a feature is, or how awkward the UI, there's always somebody out there
with lifestyles (or senses) so bizarre that it was the killer feature for
them.

Notice how many still want a stylus to click buttons when the screen now works
with fingers. There are even some who've trained their voice to. speak. in.
the. cadence. of. their. voice. recognition. software and resented it when a
newer version came out that could handle natural speech.

------
Dmunro
In this situation you really have to look at 1) how many people are asking for
this, 2) how vocal are they, and 3) how much development effort do you need to
put into adding an option in the menu to change the laser sounds?

Sorry to answer your question with a question (or three), but comparing your
answers to these questions will give you a good context for choosing a
solution.

------
barry-cotter
Make it an annoyingly difficult to get to option. This won't work since it's
an iPhone app, but some analogue of having a Page that's not linked to from
anywhere, like if HN had a "secret" controversial list at xx/controversial.

People who want to give you money are asking for something. Consider
cooperating with them for said money.

~~~
amichail
I only started charging for DropZap recently, so money is not an issue with
respect to this particular feature.

But yes, this is more of an issue when they pay.

------
tdoggette
If it's low-effort, make an easter egg. People that really want it can have a
fun time finding it (if they know it's there).

